# Sirloin tri tip. Which wood to use?



## johnoogatz (May 19, 2014)

Going to be my first time smoking a 5lb or so sirloin tri tip. From what I read, it's not a real long smoke like brisket. Have the following woods on hang and wondering which wood or woods to blend to create a nice flavor. I like a strong flavor. I have plenty of oak, cherry, and mesquite. Also have a small amount of hickory left too. Never used mesquite before. Was kind of curious what would be the best wood/woods to get a heavy smoke flavor in a few hours? I want to have a good Memorial Day smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2014)

Of the combination you have. A Blend of Hickory and Cherry with a chunk of Mesquite will give...Great traditional flavor, from the Hickory, awesome mahogany color from the Cherry and that Texas bite, from the Mesquite. Don't go crazy with Mesquite, it VERY strong and for most an acquired taste. Tri-tip is meant to be cooked and eaten like Steak. Smoke at a temp some where around 275-300° to an IT of 120° for Rare, 130 for Med/Rare, 140 for Medium, 150 for Med/Well and 160 for Worthless. Rest the meat tented with Foil a min of 20 minutes or if it gets done more than 30 minutes before you want to eat, wrap in foil and towels and stick it in a cooler. It will stay hot for a couple of hours...JJ


----------



## johnoogatz (May 19, 2014)

Thank you, chef jimmy j. Gonna take it to 130-135IT. Gotta pleaSe everyone. That's why I don't make beef too often. Going to take your advice a do mesquite/cherry/hickory. Only got about two handfuls of hickory chips left. Any advice on whAt the rAtio should be?


----------



## johnoogatz (May 19, 2014)

Was thinking 1/2 cherry, 1/4 hickory, 1/4 mesquite.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2014)

johnoogatz said:


> Was thinking 1/2 cherry, 1/4 hickory, 1/4 mesquite.


Yep. That should work nicely. Please add your location to your profile. It makes helping you easier...JJ


----------



## sethb (May 19, 2014)

5lb tri-tip?  Damn.  I've never seen or heard of one that big!  Don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing.

I agree about the wood.  I never use mesquite personally for the reasons others have stated, but if you go easy, you should be OK.  I typically use apple and/or almond for tri tip, but I know almond isn't really common some places.  I also like to reverse sear.  I pull it off about 120 IT, then sear it over the coals to about 140 IT to give me a solid medium.  If you don't sear, you wont have bark and the tri tip will look like soft pink chunk of beef.  Not that it is a bad thing, but I love a little crust.


----------



## johnoogatz (May 21, 2014)

My friend is a butcher. 5.77lbs this thing is massive gotta be 5inches thick. Don't know if I should cut them in half or not?


----------



## chef willie (May 21, 2014)

I love TT as do many others on here. I wouldn't cut it, just watch it and monitor IT's close. 130 is as high as I would go and rest it. Remember to slice it on the bias....very important final step. Looking forward to some Qview of that when done.....Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2014)

johnoogatz said:


> My friend is a butcher. 5.77lbs this thing is massive gotta be 5inches thick. Don't know if I should cut them in half or not?


Nope! Just put it on and like Willie said let it ride to the doneness level you like. I take ours to 130°-135°. Pull wrap in foil and let rest for a good 30-45 mins before slicing. Keep in mind that you want to slice across the grain and that the grain in tri tip runs multiple directions. My favorite wood combo for beef is 50/50 cherry and pecan.


----------

